# A retiring member



## roxy culver

As many of you know, srtiels has been a great asset to the forum. She is sadly retiring now and is going to be leaving us. She has given us so much, we will miss her greatly. She will no longer be able to answer emails so if you have questions just ask the forum.

Thank you for your years of help Susanne.


----------



## MeanneyFids

thank you for all of your help  we've learned a lot from you


----------



## Renae

Thank you for everything, your help especially, you have been a huge asset to the forum. Take care.


----------



## bjknight93

We've learned a lot from you and you've helped so many.  
_
Thanks for all you've done._

:clap:​


----------



## enigma731

Wishing you well, Susanne!


----------



## stevechurch2222

Good luck on your retirement,Susanne.You are such a wealth of experience.


----------



## tielfan

We're going to miss you A LOT!!!! Your expertise is just amazing and your work here has helped a lot of birds (and their people).


----------



## Scribbles

Best wishes with retirement.


----------



## leeisme

Enjoy your retirement. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Ghosth

Sorry to see you go, hope you enjoy the peace and quiet of retirement.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Best wishes to you Susanne


----------



## JaimeS

Thank you for everything!


----------



## lperry82

We are going to miss you, take care of yourself


----------



## Simbah

Thank you for contributing to TC, you really helped shape it into what it is today. Best wishes out to you!

_Lots of love, flying hugs and good prayers coming your way _


----------



## meaggiedear

Thank you so much for all you have done. It's sad to see you go.


----------



## sunnysmom

Thank you for all you've done. Your knowledge of cockatiels is amazing. This forum has been lucky to have you. You will be missed. Best wishes on your retirement.


----------



## mitch2006

*Oh My*

So sad to hear your leaving the forum,wow i'm blown away by the news.
ty so much for all the help you have given us all.you have saved a few of my chicks with your vast knowledge you have.ty again for your help.
Please enjoy your retirement and God Bless Ya


----------



## Oni

I just saw this. I noticed a recent lack of posts but thought she was busy or something.

If you read this hun then I'd like to thank you for all the times you replied to one of my posts and the patience you showed to us all on the forum answering the same things over and over =)


----------



## hanna

THANK YOU for all your help, wishing you a wonderful retirement :tiel6:


----------



## nassrah

Ive just seen this thread-Sad to see you go-You were an inspiration to everybody-Amazing work youve done.Thank you so much for the info and help on this forum .Ive learned a lot,thanks to you.Enjoy your retirement-best of luck X x Teresa


----------



## Codyandme1

We will miss you!!! You have so much experience and knowledge, and thank you so much for sharing it with us all.
Enjoy your retirement, thank you and best wishes for your relaxing days to come. <3


----------



## fastjosh007

thats too bad your info was important to us all... best wishes:blush:


----------

